

Ask HN: Outsourced personal project manager - stochastician

I&#x27;m a scientist and I find I&#x27;m much more productive when I get to do a daily standup and talk about the day, have some project management guidance, etc. This is especially important because at any given time I&#x27;m involved with 4-5 simultaneous projects in various states of completion. I&#x27;d like to find someone I can pay to skype&#x2F;phone&#x2F;IM every day for about 15 minutes as a sort of &quot;Daily personal stand-up&quot; meeting.<p>Does anyone know how I might go about finding someone like this?
======
jaxn
Do they need domain knowledge?

If not, then you might try starting with companies that provide coaching on
daily huddles, goal setting, etc.

I have a friend who has a consulting company that is in this space. I know
they will at least come in quarterly. Not sure if they have ever had a daily
client or not.

It is worth checking out: [http://petracoach.com/](http://petracoach.com/)

~~~
stochastician
They don't really need a lot of domain knowledge, although having some
technical background would be nice. Thanks for the pointer, I'll check them
out!

